# New from OI



## orchid527 (Aug 30, 2018)

Sam's place is less than 3 hours from my house, so I drove over about two weeks ago to pick up some flasks and a few plants. Here is a photo of the seedlings. They are in 4 inch pots with small Orchiata + perlite, except for one which is Promix Hp + extra perlite. That one needed more root development. From left to right the crosses are:

PEOY (sanderianum "Red Pouch" x roth "King Kong")
Mint Chocolate (leucochilum "Full Moon" x malipoense "Perfecto")
Yang-ji Diamond "Pentarch" x roth "Humongous"
Angel Hair "Sam's Choice" FCC/AOS x Hiase Royal Duck "Lovely Vision" AM/AOS

I also bought a liemianum, hoping to get one with a brighter halo. Lastly, while taking a quick tour of the greenhouse, I had to buy a Shin Yi Williams x sanderianum. It was an exceptionally healthy looking plant with a ls of about 55 cm.


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 1, 2018)

nice crosses


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2018)

Nice
I've been to a couple of shows where OI had some very nice plants at good prices. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Sep 2, 2018)

Some nice crosses for sure. I recently got the same PEOY flask myself. Good thing you are a great grower as a lot of those seedlings look pretty small. What is your growing environment for these?

Is that Shin Yi Williams 'Dark Chocolate' x sanderianum 'Lady In Red'? I have a seedling of that cross. A beautiful healthy plant too but nowhere near 55 cm.


----------



## orchid527 (Sep 2, 2018)

David

These stay in bags for a month or two and under lights for the first 6 to 9 months. I move them into the greenhouse when they get potted up in 2 inch pots. It is "Dark Chocolate" x "Lady in Red". It has 7 leaves and the last four are all 25-30 cm long and all of the leaves were broad. It was the largest of that cross in his greenhouse that I could see, but there were several others that were only slightly smaller. I had good feelings about the plant. Regarding the seedlings, especially the PEOY, I didn't think they were too small. I am expecting most of them to be 6-8 inch ls by this time next year. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2018)

If you get them from that size to 6-8" in a year, you're a master!


----------



## orchid527 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ozpaph

You may be right about the Mint Chocolate, but the multi hybrids should be that size in a year. The 25 largest PEOY already have an average leaf span of more than 2.5 inches. Perhaps the photos are misleading because I did not cull the plants when I deflasked them. There are a lot of small plants, but they will be discarded at about 6 months. Mike


----------

